# Hintergrund Verlauf erstellen



## CatchMe (11. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich möchte gerne einen Hintergrund mit verlauf erstellen, wie z.B. auf http://www.gfx-world.net 

Muss ich das mit html oder mit css machen? und wie sieht dann der quellcode dafür aus? 

Danke schonmal im voraus  

Greetz 
CatchMe


----------



## Gumbo (11. September 2004)

Bei dem „Hintergrundverlauf“ handelt es sich um eine Hintergrundgrafik. Bei der Definition würde ich dir CSS empfehlen:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;SELFHTML: CSS Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Hintergrundfarben und -bilder


----------

